

Web-based interface for Unix system administration - jacobr
http://www.webmin.com

======
nodata
I remember Webmin from _years_ back. The code _was_ very badly written Perl,
full of security holes, not abstracted per distribution in any useful way, and
quite difficult to read.

Anyone have any experience of what the code is like nowadays?

